# Garde Manger Resources



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

Hope this is the right forum to post this in...

I recently won a competition here in our state that will be taking me to a National Competition this summer...this is not a team event but rather one individual from each state competing in a lit of given competencies and challenges over the course of eight hours...we will not know what we will be asked to prepare until that time.

So....I'm feeling a bit in over my head! :lol: I'm in my first semester of Culinary School right now and doing well...but I have not yet worked in the industry...

My biggest "area of opportunity" (or weakness :lol: ) is in creative presentation...both on the Hot Foods side and even moreso in Garde Manger. I have not yet really worked on canape platters, crudite platters, etc...Again, having not yet worked in the industry I've only had the last few months at school that I've begun to think about how things look on a plate and creative ways to present them...

I'm fortunate that the chefs at school are working with me extra hours on a one on one basis to help me prepare...but I'd like to get my hands on some great resources to help the Creative juices flow above and beyond the examples that they are showing me(they're expecting me to come in with my own ideas of course! )....Anybody know of any that they might recommend? I have the Professional Chef's Art of Garde Manger but would love a few more things to browse through - books, magazines, websites, etc?

Many many thanks!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Congratulations!

The first book I can recommend is: 
_Art of Garnishing_ by Inja Nam and Arno Schmidt, published by Van Nostrand Reinhold. Copyright 1993. ISBN 0-442-01084-2.

Can't look any more tonight, but I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

There is also Garde Manger: Art and Craft of the Cold Kitchen by the CIA which I have. You have gotten off to a good start with Frederic Sonnenschmidt's book since he is considered one of the top in this field.

Im gonna go check out Suzanne's suggestion at B&N to learn more about it.

Jodi


----------



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

Thanks to you both for the replies...i've checked out both these suggestions on Amazon...they both look interesting so I went ahead and ordered them. Am looking forward to receiving them.

Any other suggestions out there greatly appreciated! 

thanks again!


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

At most public libraries, in one section within the cooking section will be section of books on entertaining. This is where I more frequently find references to garnishing, decorating, and culinary artistry.

There is actually a book called "Culinary Artistry" by Andrew Dornenburg and Karen Page that was interesting.

What a fun thing to do! Best of luck!

:chef: 

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I would recommend the Garde Manger, The Art and Craft of the Cold Kitchen latest edition. I wrote a review of the book some time ago for ChefTalk.

You can read the review here:

http://www.cheftalk.com/HTML/Books/P...rde_mange.html


----------



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

Thanks, Nicko! I'll take a look at this book as well.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

The Book of Hor d' Oeuvres and Canapes by Arno Schmidt and Inja Nam as well. It came out in 1996.

Arno was our consultant at my previous job,and Inja Nams ability to translate from mind to print is fantastic.


----------



## wanabechef (Oct 6, 2002)

Hi Ziggy. How exciting to be competing. I found a source you might like. When I am doing somethig creative for the first time I learn best while seeing it done. If you go to Atlantic Publication Company, and then on the left go down to Speciality Products, it will bring you to a screen with books and vidioes. There is one 73 minutes long, by chef Harvey Rosen, and one an hour long Called Culinary Carving and Plate Deecorating. The second one seems to be chinese decorating. Have fun. Jennine:roll:


----------

